# Make yer postseason football picks here!



## I Are Baboon (Dec 31, 2008)

I will keep a running total throughout the playoffs.  Winner gets bragging rights and gets to kick a Yankee fan of their choosing square in the nuts.

Wild Card Weekend 

Atlanta at Arizona
Indianapolis at San Diego
Baltimore at Miami
Philadelphia at Minnesota


Just pick the winners.  No point spreads.


----------



## largepkg (Dec 31, 2008)

Arizona
San Diego
Baltimore (even though i'm a die hard Dolphan who's going to the game)
Philadelphia


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 31, 2008)

Atlanta
Indianapolis
Baltimore
Philadelphia


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 31, 2008)

Arizona
Indianapolis
Miami
Philadelphia


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 31, 2008)

Atlanta
Indy 
Miami 
Minnesota


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 31, 2008)

Atlanta
Indy
Baltimore
Philly


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 31, 2008)

Wild Card Weekend

Atlanta at *Arizona*
*Indianapolis* at San Diego
Baltimore at *Miami*
*Philadelphia* at Minnesota


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 31, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Atlanta
> Indy
> Miami
> *Minnesota*



I can't believe you.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2008)

Atlanta 
Indianapolis 
Baltimore 
Philadelphia


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2008)

Everyone pretty much agrees....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 31, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Everyone pretty much agrees....





Everyone pretty much disagrees, you friggin New Yorker.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2008)

I think it's time for glasses.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2009)

So much for home field advantage.

Atlanta 
Indianapolis
Baltimore 
Philadelphia


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2009)

Largepkg, in the lead.  I hope your right for the latter game tomorrow.  Or today I should say.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 4, 2009)

Philadelphia 26 Minnesota 14
 Arizona 30   Atlanta 24
 San Diego 23  Indianapolis 17
 Baltimore 27 Miami 9


----------



## mcguin (Jan 5, 2009)

giants chargers, im calling it now!


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 5, 2009)

I went 2 of 4. oh well! .500 sounds a lot better!

LrgPkg


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Atlanta
> Indy
> Miami
> Minnesota




Hahaha.... oh sorry


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 5, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Hahaha.... oh sorry



Does this mean he's banned from his own thread?


I can't wait for his Baseball predictions for '09.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 5, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Does this mean he's banned from his own thread?
> 
> 
> I can't wait for his Baseball predictions for '09.



Well the Yankees won't be in it.  That's for sure.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 5, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Well the Yankees won't be in it.  That's for sure.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

IAB,

could you maybe post the divisional playoff round in my gambling thread so I can fade you?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 5, 2009)

You can all eat my ass.


Standings after Wild Card Weekend:

*4 correct*
largepkg

*2 correct*
Dale Mabry
IronAddict
IainDaniel
Doublebase
min0 lee
Triple Threat

*0 correct*
I Are Baboon


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 5, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> You can all eat my ass.
> 
> 
> Standing after Wild Card Weekend:
> ...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 5, 2009)

DIVISIONAL PLAYOFFS

Baltimore at Tennessee (Saturday 4:30)
Arizona at Carolina (Saturday 8:15)
Philadelphia at NY Giants (Sunday 1:00)
San Diego at Pittsburgh (Sunday 4:45)


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 5, 2009)

Tennessee 
Arizona 
NY Giants 
Pittsburgh


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

Most likely will be on...

Carolina, Baltimore, Philly, Pittsburgh


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Baltimore
Carolina
Giants
Pittsburgh


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 5, 2009)

These are gonna be good games!

Tennesee
Carolina
Giants
Pittsburgh


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 5, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> DIVISIONAL PLAYOFFS
> 
> Baltimore at *Tennessee* (Saturday 4:30)
> Arizona at *Carolina* (Saturday 8:15)
> ...



Go Birds!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2009)

Baltimore
Carolina
NY Giants
Pittsburgh


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 5, 2009)

Titans
Panthers
Eagles 
Steelers


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

Nobody picking San Diego?

In betting terms, fading the public can be quite profitable.

Hmm...


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 5, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> DIVISIONAL PLAYOFFS
> 
> Baltimore at Tennessee (Saturday 4:30)
> Arizona at Carolina (Saturday 8:15)
> ...



Baltimore
Arizona
Giants
San Diego

Just for FUN:
Baltimore over Giants in the SuperBowl


----------



## ZECH (Jan 6, 2009)

Baltimore
Carolina
Giants
Pittsburgh


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 6, 2009)

Carolina, Baltimore, Philly, Pittsburgh


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 6, 2009)

lnvanry said:


> Just for FUN:
> Baltimore over Giants in the SuperBowl



Woo woo, slow down.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 9, 2009)

Ravens
Panthers
Giants
Steelers


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Ravens
> Panthers
> Giants
> Steelers



I thought you were eliminated.....bet the opposite of what he bets on folks..


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> bet the opposite of what he bets on folks..



Too late.  He made the same picks as me.  I'm screwed now.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 9, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Ravens
> Panthers
> Giants
> Steelers



Shit!  This means another .500 for me


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2009)

The thing that really irks is that he now jinxed my Giants. He did that on purpose.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 10, 2009)

I really didn't want to see Baltimore win.
The loss of Johnson hurt them and the stupid turnovers.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2009)

Who predicted the Cards?

Not I, but I'm happy to see it.  

Glad I didn't bet on that game.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 11, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Who predicted the Cards?
> 
> Not I, but I'm happy to see it.
> 
> Glad I didn't bet on that game.



I bet on it.  They were giving the cards 10.5 points.  I won.  Not much though.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 11, 2009)

0-2 on Saturday. 

Damn! What really sucks is wifey went 2-0!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 11, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Who predicted the Cards?
> 
> Not I, but I'm happy to see it.
> 
> Glad I didn't bet on that game.



I really enjoyed that game.  Being a Rams fan, I still like Kurt Warner.  I can't believe the beatdown the Cards laid on the Panthers.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Who predicted the Cards?
> 
> Not I, but I'm happy to see it.
> 
> Glad I didn't bet on that game.



I did.....my Giants stumbled.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 11, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I did.....my Giants stumbled.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2009)

Shut up.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 12, 2009)

Week Two results:

*3 correct*
Dale Mabry
soxmuscle

*2 correct*
IainDaniel
min0 lee
I Are Baboon
Triple Threat
lucifuge
Invanry (nice job on the Arizona pick)
dg806

*1 correct*
IronAddict
Doublebase


largepkg didn't make picks.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 12, 2009)

Standings through two weeks.  Several people only made picks in one week.  I marked them with an asterisk (but not a Barry Bonds/Mark McGwire kind of asterisk).

*5 correct*
Dale Mabry

*4 correct*
largepkg *
IainDaniel
min0 lee
Triple Threat 

*3 correct*
soxmuscle *
Doublebase

*2 correct*
I Are Baboon
lucifuge *
Invanry*
dg806 *


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 12, 2009)

NFL CHAMPIONSHIP GAMES

Philadelphia at Arizona (3:00 PM)
Baltimore at Pittsburgh (6:30 PM)


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2009)

Philadelphia 
 Pittsburgh


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 12, 2009)

Arizona
Pittsburgh


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey I got 2 right. Baltimore and Pittsburgh!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 12, 2009)

dg806 said:


> Hey I got 2 right. Baltimore and Pittsburgh!



Sorry about that!

fIXxoRrred.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2009)

Always a whiner in every group


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 12, 2009)

Philly
Baltimore


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2009)

Philly
Pittsburgh


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 12, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Philly
> Baltimore



Leaning this way as well.

It's going to be hard going against Philly and Baltimore after the money they've made me in these playoffs.


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 12, 2009)

Eagles
Steelers


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Standings through two weeks.  Several people only made picks in one week.  I marked them with an asterisk (but not a Barry Bonds/Mark McGwire kind of asterisk).
> *2 correct*
> Triple Threat *



  Ahem.  My _first_ round picks:



Triple Threat said:


> So much for home field advantage.
> 
> Atlanta
> Indianapolis
> ...




 Damn IAB.  Always picking on the Yankee fans.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Always a whiner in every group



Make that 2.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2009)

Philly
Pittsburgh


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 12, 2009)

Arizona 







Baltimore







L. Fitzgerald and E. Reed will be players of the game


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 13, 2009)

lnvanry said:


> L. Fitzgerald and E. Reed will be players of the game



L. Fitz has to play against this guy.  





Brian Dawkins AKA The Wolverine.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 13, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Ahem.  My _first_ round picks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, I suck at this.  I corrected the standings.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm going with Philly and Pittsburgh, though I will be rooting for Arizona.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Damn, I suck at this.  I corrected the standings.



............and picking them too.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2009)

The Daily News did a nice piece on him.



Doublebase said:


> Brian Dawkins AKA The Wolverine.


*Eagles' Brian Dawkins dreams of being real-life Super hero*
BY OHM YOUNGMISUK 
DAILY NEWS SPORTS WRITER

Sunday, January 11th 2009, 10:34 AM

PHILADELPHIA - The first two stalls in the Eagles' locker room look like exhibits straight out of a comic book convention.

One stall belongs to Brian Dawkins but it's more of a shrine to Wolverine, Marvel's complicated superhero who is one of the leaders of the X-Men. There's a rubber Wolverine mask that hangs from the side near 25 Wolverine action figures, models and toys that sit on two shelves. The locker next to it has the name plate "Weapon X" above it - the code name for the fictional government project that created Wolverine - and inside the locker there's a painting that depicts Dawkins in an Eagles uniform with claws coming out of his hands and red eyes visible through his dark facemask visor. This is Dawkins' alter-ego.

"Does he think of himself as a superhero?" Eagles cornerback Sheldon Brown asks with a smile. "Yeah, I think he does. Some of the stuff he does??? like a normal tackle he can make but instead he will go fly and do that (thing he does with his arms spread out)."

Sunday at some point, Dawkins will surely come flying at Brandon Jacobs more than a few times when the Giants and Eagles meet for a chance to play in the NFC Championship.

During the week, Dawkins is a mild-mannered and humble man. But Sunday, much like he has done for 13 years, Dawkins will put on his silver and green Breathe Right strip on his nose and transform into something more like his mutant comic book hero known for his animal instincts, retractable claws, indestructible skeleton, super-healing abilities and almost uncontrollable intensity.

"He's absolutely my favorite superhero, he's the ultimate," Dawkins once told IGN.com. "He's not a superhero with hands-off powers. ??? When he fights you, he fights you. Even though he has claws, he still has to be close to you to get the job done. He's a guy who has so much intensity when the fight's going, he doesn't care how big you are, what the odds are, he's never going to back down."

"Another thing I like about him, he has to control what he does to other people, because if he lets himself completely go, he would destroy everything and everyone around him."

While Philadelphia fans have had their dysfunctional love-hate thing going on with Donovan McNabb, they practically worship Dawkins for his fearless and emotional play. Dawkins gets almost all of his Wolverine paraphernalia from fans.

Before Pittsburgh's Troy Polamalu and Baltimore's Ed Reed emerged as feared playmaking safeties, the muscular and stocky Dawkins was the safety that struck fear in quarterbacks, wide receivers and running backs. The Giants probably won't forget the helmet-to-helmet hit he put on Ike Hilliard in 2002 that resulted in a season-ending shoulder injury for the wide receiver and a $50,000 fine for the safety.

All these years later, Dawkins, 35, is still looking for that big hit, and still looking for that Super Bowl ring. The safety, who was named as a reserve for his seventh Pro Bowl this season, stripped Tarvaris Jackson for a sack and had nine tackles in the Eagles' wild-card win over the Vikings last week.

He was named the NFC defensive player of the month in December after 36 tackles, two forced fumbles, a sack and four quarterback hurries. The two forced fumbles came on back-to-back drives, resulting in Eagles defensive touchdowns during the 44-6 playoff-clinching thrashing of Dallas in the last week of the regular season.

Eli Manning will have to know where Dawkins is at all times because the safety says he is feeling invincible right now, like his favorite superhero.

"I do feel like I'm in the zone," Dawkins says. "The game has slowed down even moreso than it usually does. I'm able to recognize things a lot faster. For whatever reason, I don't know. I really feel good at this time of the year."


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2009)

Arizona 
Pittsburgh

Just to try and pull ahead of people I am tied with


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 18, 2009)

Philly
Pittsburgh


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 18, 2009)

YEAAAAAAHHHHHH, fuckin' GO CARDINALS!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2009)

Booo!


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 18, 2009)

F'er!


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 18, 2009)

My super bowl prediction:

Cardinals 31
Steelers 28


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 18, 2009)

McNabb once again plays like an idiot.... dammit.
Anyway...
Steelers take the bowl.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2009)

Steelers


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2009)

lucifuge said:


> McNabb once again plays like an idiot.... dammit.
> Anyway...
> Steelers take the bowl.



Why is this McNabb's fault?

They have the number 3 defense in the league and give up 32 points?  McNabb gives them the lead late into the 4th Quarter, and the D can't hold them.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Why is this McNabb's fault?
> 
> They have the number 3 defense in the league and give up 32 points?  McNabb gives them the lead late into the 4th Quarter, and the D can't hold them.



That's what I saw.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, a team known for it's defense should win a game where the Offense puts up 25.

Go Cards.  Don't know who I am going to pick yet, put am pulling for them.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2009)

> GLENDALE, Ariz. - If this was Donovan McNabb's last game as an Eagle, it summed up his career perfectly. Just short.
> McNabb sparked a second-half rally that got the Eagles 19 unanswered points and a one-point lead Sunday, then watched from the sidelines as the Cardinals took it back with a time-consuming drive. Philadelphia's last real possession ended with an incompletion on fourth-and-10.
> It was McNabb's fourth loss in five NFC Championship Games and it denied him perhaps his last chance at winning a Super Bowl.
> "You never want anything to end, especially the way things went for us, just the streak and being able to play as well as we did in the two playoff games," McNabb said. "You never want it to end."
> Although he was outplayed by Kurt Warner, it wasn't McNabb's worst game. He finished 28-for-47 for 375 yards, three TDs, one interception and a lost fumble. But he also failed to take advantage of several big-play opportunities in the first half, when he made several poor throws.




Some of those throws were catchable.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 19, 2009)

Cardinals take the Super Bowl.  I hope.  I don't know how you stop Fitzgerald.


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm not saying it's all McNabb's fault... the defense was pretty pathetic as well.
Personally, I think he could have played better... hell, he barely even seemed interested in the game, well, except for the 3 possessions when he actually looked like a quarterback playing for championship. 
That being said, the better team won... but I think the Cards are in for a beating with the Steelers.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 19, 2009)

lucifuge said:


> That being said, the better team won...



Agreed.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll go ahead and pick Arizona for Super Bowl win!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 20, 2009)

So it looks to be between Iain and myself for the title


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 20, 2009)

Dale Mabry said:


> So it looks to be between Iain and myself for the title



How so?
We picked the same, Philly and Pitts.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> How so?
> We picked the same, Philly and Pitts.




Well you could technically finish tied.

But maybe DM and I are in cahoots, and are going to pick opposite one another so that one of us wins


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 20, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Well you could technically finish tied.
> 
> But maybe DM and I are in cahoots, and are going to pick opposite one another so that one of us wins



Yeah, what I meant was that he and I are tied for 1st, and each can win outright, whereas you could only tie on your best day.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 20, 2009)

ahhhhh


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 20, 2009)

I am actually leaning heavily towards Arizona.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 21, 2009)

CHAMPIONSHIP GAME RESULTS:

*Two right:*
IronAddict
IainDaniel (gay)

*One right*
min0 lee
dg806
lucifuge
Triple Threat
Ivanry
I Are Baboon
Dale Mabry

*Zero right*
Doublebase
soxmuscle


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 21, 2009)

Standings through three weeks.

*6 correct*
Dale Mabry
IainDaniel

*5 correct*
mino lee
Triple Threat
IronAddict

*4 correct*
largepkg *

*3 correct*
soxmuscle *
Doublebase
I Are Baboon
lucifuge *
Invanry*
dg806 *


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 21, 2009)

Super Bowl picks so far:

PITTSBURGH:
min0 lee
lucifuge

ARIZONA:
Doublebase
dg806
Ivanry


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 22, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Standings through three weeks.
> 
> *6 correct*
> Dale Mabry
> ...



   So, I only get credit for 2 correct?!?! Actually I have 5 correct,6 after the Steelers win the Super Bowl.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 22, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> So, I only get credit for 2 correct?!?! Actually I have 5 correct,6 after the Steelers win the Super Bowl.



Sorry 'bout that!  Fixed.


----------



## largepkg (Jan 22, 2009)

Arizona and the under. After that I'll have 6 and tie for the win.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 22, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Sorry 'bout that!  Fixed.



 Thank you, sir!  And all was right in the world once again...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 23, 2009)

zero right? i went 1-0 on sunday...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 26, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> zero right? i went 1-0 on sunday...



Are you drunk?

You either went 0-2 or 0-0 on Championship Sunday, depending on whether or not we count your "leaning towards" post.  If you are referring to your gambling thread, that doesn't count in this thread unless you share your winnings with me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Standings through three weeks.
> 
> *6 correct*
> Dale Mabry
> ...



If Dale and Iain both pick the same team, put me down for the _other _team. 
Otherwise put me down for Pittsburgh.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 26, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Are you drunk?
> 
> You either went 0-2 or 0-0 on Championship Sunday, depending on whether or not we count your "leaning towards" post.  If you are referring to your gambling thread, that doesn't count in this thread unless you share your winnings with me.



I was simply stating it would be tough to go against the two teams that had won me money the past two weekends, but I understand.  I should have clarified.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2009)

Who you picking bitch?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 29, 2009)

The opposite of you...































Actually, Arizona.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2009)

Figured that lol. 

OK I go with Pittsburgh.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 29, 2009)

Who do you "think" is going to win, though?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2009)

I honestly don't know... I am torn.

Arizona beat Pitts last year. in a close game.  Fitz lit it up.

I think Pitts wins a close one or Arizona wins handily.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 29, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> I honestly don't know... I am torn.
> 
> Arizona beat Pitts last year. in a close game.  Fitz lit it up.
> 
> I think Pitts wins a close one or Arizona wins handily.



I think AZ wins handily.  I don't think Pitts' D can cover Fitzgerald/Boldin and if I had to pick my QB I take Kurt Warner.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2009)

Is Boldin ready to go?  Can he get over his ego about his contract?

Paulamolu is a pretty instinctive on the passes.  Kurt is going to have to do a lot of pump fakes to pull him off of leaning towards Fitzgerald. Will Warner have enough time in the pocket then?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 29, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Is Boldin ready to go?  Can he get over his ego about his contract?
> 
> Paulamolu is a pretty instinctive on the passes.  Kurt is going to have to do a lot of pump fakes to pull him off of leaning towards Fitzgerald. Will Warner have enough time in the pocket then?



I think Warner has time.  Boldin will be fine, Fitzgerald, the team player that he is, quashed that ego stuff.  As great an athlete as Polamalu is, he couldn't cover either one of them 1-on-1, that just shows you how hard a Dback has it.  Even if he could, that leaves single coverage on 1 of them.


Turnovers...Only way Pitt can win, and they CAN do it, I just think it's too much of a crapshoot to rely on.

Oh, and Boldin had full participation in practice today, I think.  Heinz Ward didn't.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 30, 2009)

I am picking Pittsburgh but I will be rooting for Arizona.  I think it's going to be a great game and am very much looking forward to it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 30, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Super Bowl picks so far:
> 
> PITTSBURGH:
> min0 lee
> ...



UPDATED.

Gaylord Soxmuscle has not made a pick.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2009)

Soxmuscle picked a large black dildo up his ass.


----------



## the other half (Jan 30, 2009)

i know that i am not in on the whole thread. but i have to put my 2 cents worth in.

the cards have not played agianst any defense that even compares to the steelers. 
and i personly think that kurt is gonna spend alot of time on his ass on sunday.

i dont think it will be a blow out on either side and i agree with that the steelers are gonna need some help from the defense either in points or turnovers.

go steelers


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2009)

The Eagles are the number 3 defence in the league.... I would say they looked pretty good against them.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 30, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> The Eagles are the number 3 defence in the league.... I would say they looked pretty good against them.



pwnt.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 30, 2009)

They also put up 29 against the Giants.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 30, 2009)

You'll get your pick Sunday, when I make a stupid bet on the game.  

I really have no leans at this point and I won't make my final decision until hours before kick off.

Down to 6.5 now...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 31, 2009)

I hear that Randall Cunningham has predicted a tie.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 1, 2009)

Good game.

That last touchdown was pretty good.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 1, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Good game.
> 
> That last touchdown was pretty good.



so was Arizona's 13 point come back.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 1, 2009)

True, I thought they were going to win it then.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 1, 2009)

Wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 1, 2009)

Great game, almost as good as lasts year's.

I feel like Arizona almost beat themselves with the penalties.

That comeback was incredible as was the no huddle offense.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2009)

Poor officiating seems to be ruining the aura of this great game.

All over the place, it's all that's being discussed.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 2, 2009)

Examples?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 2, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Examples?



The roughing the passer call on Roethlisburger was bullshit. The defender knocked him down from behind as he was throwing the ball. It's football for christ sake.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 2, 2009)

Look at 3:35-3:50. Tell me that is NOT roughing the passer. Horrible call.






YouTube Video


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2009)

That.

Harrison should have been ejected for the mixed martial arts skills he was using last night.

You can't use the football as a prop, something that Holmes did on that final score.

The Warner fumble at the end should have been reviewed without question.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2009)

Awful Announcing: Comcast Affiliate Airs 30 Seconds Of Porn During 4th Quarter






YouTube Video











Haha


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2009)

Eject him.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2009)

Here's an article on the officiating:

Amazing game overshadows all the distractions - Kansas City Star


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes he should have been ejected.

The fumble was a fumble reviewed or not.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 2, 2009)

Harrison looked like a madman. I wonder what he was on.

Bad calls are part of the game, not much can be done.


----------



## xsimplistikaznx (Feb 2, 2009)

i wanted ARIZONA to win, but eh it alright haha


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 2, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Awful Announcing: Comcast Affiliate Airs 30 Seconds Of Porn During 4th Quarter
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Unbelievable. The fact that Madden said, "they went to the perfect guy in the perfect situation,"


----------

